# Snapshots in Szolnok AFB - Hungary



## Monox (Jul 7, 2011)

Sad chronicle of a successful day in pictures ...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2011)

Dang, how depressing.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2011)

A very sad sight indeed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Monox (Jul 22, 2011)

Szolnok AFB, the back fence. In the viewing experience to a luck.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2011)

Indeed a sad sight. Some interesting shots too.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2011)

That sure is depressing...


----------



## Coors9 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sad.


----------

